# TODAY ON RO!



## The BUNFATHER (Dec 21, 2007)

The humans are all sick so I'm filling in for them. For those who don't know me, I'm the moderator for the bunnies in the Bunny Chat area.

Mom hasn't learned how to do hyperlinks yet so I'm hoping a human mod will come along and fix things up for me when this is done.

*The BunFather

~~~~

*
[align=center]_*TODAY ON RO!

*_
[align=left]4 Days Till Christmas.....are you ready?

:woohoo

So...what's been happening?

:bunny18

In the main forum area:



http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31010&forum_id=1 

Bunny pictures with Santa

:nicethread


http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30988&forum_id=1 
Name the new bunny

:heartbeat:


http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30949&forum_id=48 

How do I encourage hay eating?

:goodjob


Have you checked out the blogs lately? Here are two that were updated just recently!


A few moments later something caught the corner of my eye, and so I turned and looked...and there was Yofi, straight up on his hind legs, paws up on the top tier of the... :roflmao: (Don't be drinking from your water bottle when you read this)

You'll find the rest of the story on page 6 of Yofi's blog....about halfway down the page....


http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28182&forum_id=6&highlight=yofi
arty0002:


http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14356&forum_id=6&jump_to=405641#p405641

That's right - Daisy Mae has new holiday pictures.



Speaking of holiday pictures...have you voted yet for your favorite holiday honeys (oops..that is bunnies for you humans)????

:time:

Vote here until December 23rd:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30869&forum_id=21


Now for the bunnies reading this message - here's some topics you might want to check out:



http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30925&forum_id=28
A bunny e-card exchange

:group:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30622&forum_id=28
What to get your human for Christmas

:humour:


For those who are done with their Christmas shopping :toastingbuns and are bored...don't forget to check out:



http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28391&forum_id=5&jump_to=405602#p405602
Word Association Game


http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29007&forum_id=5&jump_to=405299#p405299
Word Morph Game


http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30969&forum_id=5
Free Rice - a link to a vocabulary game


http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18837&forum_id=5
RO Trivia Challenge

*AND FINALLY.....Happy Birthday to one of the moderators on the board - and a bunny too....

:birthday :juggle:juggle :airborne: arty: :happyrabbit: :yes:

*
[align=center]*ME!

I'm 3 years old today.....
(and so is my stepbrother Tio - a Netherland Dwarf)


:hugsquish:

A very big thank you to the humans who do this every day...its harder than I thought it would be....
*[/align]
[/align]
[/align]


----------



## TeenyBoy (Dec 21, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! It's yer birthday?! (Wait, what's a birthday?)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, oh Bunfather of all wisdom and all Flemish Giant knowledge...

I hope it's a great one!!! 

Lots of love...um...er....nose wiggles, 

TeenyBoy :brownbunny


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey Bunfather, you did a great job! All that work on your birthday! You are amazin'!

Well I hope you have a spectacular birthday and I hope your humans feel much better very soon!

(I fixed one little link so that you can go right to the fabulous story about Yofi... LOL! thanks for the warning, glad I put my coffee down first!)


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweetie!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

:dude::dude::dude:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 21, 2007)

TINY!! Have a very happy birthday, you great big hunk of a bun - I love ya !
Also, happy birthday to you, Tio.

Nice of you to help the humans out, Tiny 

Jan


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes. I got two of my favorite things.


*TWO Bags of Yogurt chips (since I now have someone to share with)*
[align=center]*and best of all

*[align=left]
*Miss Bea agreed to be my bond-mate and we're getting married!!!!*
*We haven't set a date yet because she just agreed to it today....but we're already picking out what we want served for the wedding supper. 

Miss Bea said she realized she wanted to say yes when she saw me yesterday trying to help mom with the laundry. You see - mom had some towels on the floor from feeding the "sickies" that live in our room....and I started HELPING mom by picking them up and throwing them around a bit (Mom said I was throwing them when I tried to explain that I was REARRANGING them). 

Anyway, Miss Bea figured that if I was willing to help out around the place...maybe it would be ok for us to get married. She also said that since she's three and now I'm three...it isn't that big of an age difference.

So I'm getting married!!!! I think we're going to have the wedding after Miss Amy's bunnies leave because mom is already calling their cage the "honeymoon suite" since I am being stubborn about not using my litter box enough. Miss Bea says that once I'm trained again....then we'll have more free time to play in the room.

Whatever...all I know is...

I'm finally getting my bondmate! YEAH!

*_*The BunFather*_
[/align][/align]*

LuvaBun wrote: *


> TINY!! Have a very happy birthday, you great big hunk of a bun - I love ya !
> Also, happy birthday to you, Tio.
> 
> Nice of you to help the humans out, Tiny
> ...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow Tiny.........great job on filling in today!!! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY and CONGRATULATIONS on your pending nuptials!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 22, 2007)

:yeahthat: :nicethread :goodjob :woohoo


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 22, 2007)

YAYY!! CONGRATULATIONS, TINY!!

What a wonderful birthday present!!


----------

